# Curly Maple Fishing lures



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Aug 25, 2019)

I’m just getting started. Ripped the smaller of the boards I got from @Mike1950 into turning stock and turned a few blanks just to play with the dye a little bit. Once I’m happy with that then I’ll drill some of the blanks through with a 1/16 drill bit to through wire for saltwater use. Then turn them to shape.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## William Tanner (Aug 25, 2019)

This will be interesting and fun. I’ll be watching.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Tony (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## ironman123 (Aug 26, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 26, 2019)

Looking good so far..... Saltwater in Michhigan?


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Aug 26, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Looking good so far..... Saltwater in Michhigan?


Headed to Martha’s Vineyard this fall. I TRY to get out to the New England area on an annual basis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 26, 2019)

Pharmacyguy-Jim said:


> Headed to Martha’s Vineyard this fall. I TRY to get out to the New England area on an annual basis.


Ah ha...for stripers?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Aug 26, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Ah ha...for stripers?


Stripers, Bluefish, last time at MV had a blast catching False Albacore. Always enjoy jigging up some squid for dinner or bait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Aug 26, 2019)

A pod of these guys start crashing bait and it’s pandemonium. Guys hooked up all around you drags screaming...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 26, 2019)

Interesting start.

Les


----------



## Gdurfey (Aug 26, 2019)

A friend of mine used to hit the chomper blues off Cape Cod; read about it, on the bucket list!!!!


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Aug 27, 2019)

Playing with the dye and sanding, layering colors

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 27, 2019)

Those are going to look good!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Aug 27, 2019)

Turned and sanded to 240 with turmeric yellow (literally turmeric and water).
Then sanded with abernet 600. Then covered with red (a couple of drops of alumilite transparent red in some DNA sanded with the 600 and a little BLO.









Pics are backwards

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Aug 27, 2019)

Off the lathe, time to do some more drilling. Things aren’t very centered but I’m not that concerned with this plug.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Aug 27, 2019)

Eyes... going to need a little more practice drilling those... figure I’ll cover them with a little 5 minute epoxy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## B Rogers (Aug 27, 2019)

Those are looking cool. A countersink or chamfer bit may help with drilling for the eyes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 27, 2019)

Try a countersink bit. Just barely have the bit sticking out to keep from walking.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Aug 27, 2019)

B Rogers said:


> Those are looking cool. A countersink or chamfer bit may help with drilling for the eyes.





Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Try a countersink bit. Just barely have the bit sticking out to keep from walking.



Thanks for the tip.

I Think I’d be fine if I clamped the plug down. I didn’t drill the one hole deep enough and was eye balling it (no pun intended) when I reintroduced the bit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Aug 27, 2019)

Trying to figure out how much weight I need to get this to set in the water properly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Aug 27, 2019)

Holes for weight and grommets

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 27, 2019)

...popcorn gets stuck in your teeth

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Aug 27, 2019)

Working on a regular popper. Put on a belly hook for this one

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Aug 27, 2019)

Some rattle can poly on the mini pencil popper

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Aug 27, 2019)

FAIL! 5 minute epoxy and a boob with a heat gun









Break out the abernet after it dries and see if it’s salvageable.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## William Tanner (Aug 27, 2019)

More to this than I thought. Very interesting.


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Aug 27, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> More to this than I thought. Very interesting.


This is for plugs that are going to see salt water. I’m through wiring them on the off chance something decent blunders into one of them. For the stuff I’ll make for local use it’ll just be hook hangers for belly hooks and screw eyes up front and in back

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Sep 1, 2019)

3 ready for hooks. Now I need to find my tying vice and supplies to wrap some tail hooks.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Sep 8, 2019)

Some completed plugs. I have no idea how they actually work in the water yet got a couple days off later this week... my tail wraps on the through wired plugs need work.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 8, 2019)

Might want to pick up some Storm SuspenDots for tuning purposes if you don't have any. They allow you to add a little weight anywhere on the lure, adhesive so if it isn't quite right you can peel it off and move it. Dots are 1/8 oz, SuspenStrips are 1/4 oz as best I recall. Adding weight allows you to adjust how the lure sits in the water, it can be used to effect action as well. If you find you need weight, you can keep them, they are pretty durable, or you can peel them off, add lead, and epoxy over it. Kinda fun to play with, see how the weight affects the lure in different places. Starting from scratch like this could be interesting.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Sep 8, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Might want to pick up some Storm SuspenDots for tuning purposes if you don't have any. They allow you to add a little weight anywhere on the lure, adhesive so if it isn't quite right you can peel it off and move it. Dots are 1/8 oz, SuspenStrips are 1/4 oz as best I recall. Adding weight allows you to adjust how the lure sits in the water, it can be used to effect action as well. If you find you need weight, you can keep them, they are pretty durable, or you can peel them off, add lead, and epoxy over it. Kinda fun to play with, see how the weight affects the lure in different places. Starting from scratch like this could be interesting.


They all have a little junk in the trunk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Sep 8, 2019)

A couple more turned, dyed, drilled and dipped.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## William Tanner (Sep 8, 2019)

I like them and I bet the fish will too. This will move higher up on my priority list. Let us know how you do. I’m thinking of buying the hardware and handing it out as a club challenge.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Sep 9, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> I like them and I bet the fish will too. This will move higher up on my priority list. Let us know how you do. I’m thinking of buying the hardware and handing it out as a club challenge.



I got the hardware from
https://www.jannsnetcraft.com and
https://www.saltwaterplugs.com 

Then just you-tubed guys building plugs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## William Tanner (Sep 9, 2019)

Jerry. Thanks for the hardware tip. Got that info saved.


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Sep 17, 2019)

Particularly happy with the dye job on this one. I painted on the dye with the lathe stopped then gave it a rub with DNA with the lathe running, then sanded with abranet 240 until I saw white, then quick rub down with DNA. Drilled eye, weight and hook holes (need some work there) then dipped in Miniwax polycrylic then dipped in minwax professional poly urethane x2 light sanding with a abranet 400 between layers of urethane

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------

